# Lara's 12 gallon long 'Tango'--new pic 2/9



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

New tank! This will be replacing my saltwater tank that I didn't enjoy as much as I had hoped. I guess I'm just a freshwater girl 

Here's the plan

*Tank*
Mr. Aqua 12 long
35.4"x8.3"x9.4"

*Lighting*
Coralife T5NO fixture--42 watts

*CO2*
Pressurized CO2 with Hagen mini Elite as a diffuser

*Fertilizer*
EI dosing

*Substrate*
sand

*Flora*
???

*Fauna*
Apistograma trifasciata trio
???

I just decided on an eheim 2213 for the filter. I'm going to put the intake on one side of the tank and the spraybar (cut to fit) on the other side of the tank. I hope there won't be a lack of flow.

The tank will be arriving Tuesday, so I'll start taking pictures then. Stay tuned for that :icon_mrgr

My two important decisions to make are about a dither fish for the tank and the 'scape! For dither fish, i was thinking of dwarf cories and maybe some boraras. I know this is only 12 gallons though and I'm afraid that I'm maxed out stockwise with just the apistos. 

For the 'scape...I just don't know what to do with this super long tank! It's an awesome tank, but I have no idea what I'm going to do with it. I'm considering UG as a carpet. I definitely need to create hiding places for the apistos though, so I don't want to do an Iwagumi-style tank.

I'm open to ideas and suggestions!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Good thing you went with the eheim 2213 on this tank instead of an aquaclear 20. What type of sand are you gonna use? PFS?


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

All-purpose sand. I use that same substrate in all my tanks :icon_mrgr Can't beat $2.50 for a 50 pound bag! I can't justify paying a fortune for those 'better' substrates when my plants grow beautifully already. 

For a smaller tank, I think smaller grained substrates are best, because large grain substrates make the tank look as small as it really is :icon_neut

I'm pretty excited about the filter. Is it normal to be excited about a filter? I can't wait to start this project--It'll help me survive my final exams :icon_mrgr


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Definitely go with a small school of dwarf cories! I wouldn't worry about slightly overstocking. They're tiny and their bioload is pretty minimal. Between the plants, the 2213, and regular WC's it shouldn't be a problem.

As for the scaping, maybe you could go with long, branchy manzanita driftwoods with java fern and moss tied onto it?


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

I do have a pretty sweet piece of manzanita that I was considering for this tank :bounce: If I have time, I'll take a picture of it later today.

I loooove dwarf cories. I have 10 of them in my 25 gallon, and they're really cute. I'll definitely think of getting more for this tank. in any case, I don't really know what else I'd keep in this tank other than the boraras


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Amazonfish said:


> I loooove dwarf cories.


Same here! They're not like my other cories at all. They have such strange personalities. 

Here's one of my C. pygmaeus playing inside a drop checker:










My other favorite fishes are celestial pearl danios. You should consider them for the tank as well.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Your cory is adorable! I love how they rest on leaves and how they look like bumblebees zooming around the tank. 

Hehe.... I breed CPDs :icon_mrgr I have them in my 25 gallon 'Fugue', so i was thinking of having something different in here. I do agree that CPDs are really great though!


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Here are the two pieces of manzanita that I'm considering:


















The only issue is that i always think that the wood looks so awesome, but I'm also always disappointed at my wood 'scapes. They're never what I hoped they would be :icon_frow


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

That first piece would look awesome in the tank. You should attach some java moss and fern to it to give the apistos hiding places.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Tank arrived today!! Except...it's chipped. I should have a new one by next Monday. In the meantime, I took some pictures of wood in the tank so I can figure out what kind of 'scape I'm going to have for this tank. I'm not 100% sure that it will have any wood, but we'll see. Maybe you can help me decide?


































































I'd love to hear opinions about the wood! Again, I feel like I can never make wood 'scapes look good. Your ideas will surely help!


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

*asdf*

I think the width of the thicker branches is more suiting for the shape of this tank.

The branches pointing to the ground look as good as they do pointing up.

It seems like widescreen is all the rage these days.

Everything is widescreen. My TV, my laptop, my fishtank(s). Widescreen is the way to go!

I guess if our eyeballs were lined up vertically it'd be all about the Tallscreen... ha ha...

I'm rambling... I better get some fresh air...


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Haha! Wait a minute....our eyes ARE lined up horizontally...


----------



## Flippy (Apr 19, 2010)

I think the first or last wood scape rocks!


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

Ugh... I fixed it. I gotta go outside O_O


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

benon said:


> It seems like widescreen is all the rage these days.
> 
> Everything is widescreen. My TV, my laptop, my fishtank(s). Widescreen is the way to go!


Yep. 16:9 is alot better then 4:3!  Tho I must admit my 2007 laptop[Acer Aspire 5610z] was utter awesomeness even though it wasn't widescreen. My 2009 lappy[Dell Vostro A860n] sucked even though it was "better". Waiting for my brand new 2010 laptop...

Back on topic:

Amazonfish, that's a really cool tank! The possibilities!


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

I like the 2nd driftwood picture although I'm wondering if you can also trim the driftwood in the first picture and get both in there.

BTW, how are you mounting the fixture on the tank? It sits really low, which looks cool. I really like this tank...


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

are you going to get another tank because of the chip?


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Yep, the new tank has already been shipped :icon_mrgr


----------



## rushr (Jan 11, 2010)

I love the dimensions of your tank. Makes me want to go rimless...wait that sounded a little risqué...er you know what I mean.

I think it would look cool to use some of the thin and thicker driftwood layered on top of each other with the thicker branches stretching along the back and the thinner in the front. Regardless of positioning this is going to be a neat tank


----------



## OiZO (Feb 2, 2010)

I like your driftwood so far. Cant wait to see what you do with this.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

1st and last wood pics look really cool


----------



## Ranbaral (May 3, 2010)

Might the 42 watt light be too strong in a tank this small/shallow? I just ordered the same tank myself, and I've been trying to figure out what kind of light I can use.


----------



## OiZO (Feb 2, 2010)

Ranbaral said:


> Might the 42 watt light be too strong in a tank this small/shallow? I just ordered the same tank myself, and I've been trying to figure out what kind of light I can use.


I have this tank and ordered the same light as this for myself. I think a hagen glo single lamp 36" would be better but i couldnt find one for the right price. Its so shallow that i think you could prob get by with 21 watts and still get some decent growth.

The light issues for this tank are probably the only draw back to getting it.


----------



## Ranbaral (May 3, 2010)

Cool, seems like a few of us are starting this tank at the same time. Looking forward to seeing the progress on these.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm also worried about the light being too much, but I'm definitely going to have DIY CO2 on this. If I can find a way to get tubing all the way to this tank, I'll maybe eventually have pressurized. First I want to see if DIY does the trick. Can't wait to get the replacement tank!!

It's pretty cool that we're all working on this tank :icon_mrgr It's has such interesting dimensions. Once we all have our tanks running, maybe we should start a "Mr. Aqua 12 gallon long" thread.


----------



## mightyoak (Mar 10, 2010)

I really like the first piece of wood. Can't wait to see how it progresses.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

The replacement tank arrived today!! It's in perfect condition. I've filled it up halfway. I want to check for leaks in the bottom half before I fill it up all the way. The sand is washed and ready to go in. I'm still not sure which piece of wood I'll use, but I bought some trident fern to use in here. The trident fern looked great when it arrived, but i left it in the bag for an extra 24 hours (I didn't have a tank to put it in!!). Now it's all brown :help: I hope that the rhizomes make it though. Stupid me.


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

Subscribed. 
I like the first one also. Looking forward to all of these 12's come together!


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

I filled the tank and hooked up the new filter and....WHOA that's a lot of flow. i don't know if my apistos will like this :icon_cry: It's like a whirlpool in there! I'm not sure what to do about this...

On another note, I've been thinking a lot about the 'scape. I don't think I will be able to creatively incorporate any of the manzanita. I don't know what it is about manzanita, but I can't use it right! I have a nice piece of driftwood that I'll be attaching trident fern to, and that will go on one far side of the tank. I'll have something in front of the driftwood--some sort of low midground plant or high foreground plant. Maybe if I create a slope, I can put Staurogyne 'porto velho' or 049 there. I don't know where to go from there. I'm stuck!


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok, I've planned a 'scape and ordered almost everything I need for it. To let your imaginations work, here are the plants I've planned for it:

Trident fern
windelov fern
Staurogyne 049 and/or 'porto velho'
weeping moss
Rotala mexicana 'goias'
Rotala rotundifolia
UG
HC

There's a great possibility that I will tweak this, since I know the 'scape isn't gonna look anything like what I imagine. I'm also looking to get a package of seiryu stone. 

The tank, will, after all, have pressurized CO2. I'll be running about 30 feet of CO2 tubing along the top corner of the room to get the CO2 from the other side of the room (where my 50 gallon is). 

Comments are always welcomed and appreciated  This is the first time I've really planned a 'scape in advance, so I'm not sure if this will be a good thing or bad thing!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Cant wait for updates with pictures. The flow should decrease with plants and when its full of gunk. I was wondering, what part of virginia do oyu live in? By the ocean?


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Love the driftwood.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Flippy said:


> I think the first or last wood scape rocks!


 I completely agree on this, especially the last one:iamwithst(just kidding flippy, i just really wanted to use this smiley)


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, I decided to go in a very different direction, but most of the plants I was planning on using will still be in the 'scape. Here's a progression of what I've done this morning (comments to follow):



























































I'm still unsure as to whether I like the hardscape the way it is. I like the driftwood arch but I don't think I like the mountainous look on the right as much as I thought I would. I kind of prefer the way I had it in the first FTS as opposed to the last FTS. What do you think?


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

I really like it. Providing you can get the sand to stay put IMO it looks very good. The 1st looks very good too though, with a little more headroom for plants (plenty of that in rest of tank though). Tough decision. I would keep the "mountainous" look probably.


----------



## April Lynn (Feb 9, 2010)

I love the mountains! I really love that tank! Very unique!


----------



## stevieo (Mar 16, 2010)

I agree with april and dirtyhermit. I like the mountain look.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

I concur with the rest - mountain = good.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Really nice, the original DW choices were nice but this is way better!


----------



## Holokai (Jan 10, 2007)

Mountain look on the right is awesome. Love the arch too. One of my favorite hardscapes that I've seen nice work.


----------



## Ranbaral (May 3, 2010)

Wow, that looks REALLY good. The texture of the wood really matches the rocks.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, I added a few more things and the water has cleared. That means...more pictures!! There are still more plants that need to go in and I will probably make some changes, but I'm really excited about this tank :icon_mrgr

What do you think about the blyxa in the back right? Is it a good choice, or do I need to have something else there? Do I need more of it? I can take out that rock in the back right and add more blyxa to the left of what's already there. I'll be working on this again tomorrow :icon_mrgr


----------



## Holokai (Jan 10, 2007)

Don't... Touch... That rock! Personally I like the blyxa as it is. What did you choose for your foreground for the left?


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

It's HC


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

That piece of wood has so much character.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I like that piece of wood! It reminds me of a bridge over a river.

I noticed that your light is sitting on a depression above the tank. Is this a glass cover that came with the tank?


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Nope, there's no top. The mounting legs are actually just little metal extensions that come out horizontally. It makes the light sit really low. You can see the metal things if you look closely.

I've had that piece of wood for a year now and I could never figure out what to do with it. I considered covering it with moss, but I like the way it looks. It has some nice patterns on it


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazonfish said:


> I've had that piece of wood for a year now and I could never figure out what to do with it. I considered covering it with moss, but I like the way it looks. It has some nice patterns on it


I actually think it would look good with some Weeping Moss weeping over the sides


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

I'll think about it 

There's actually some weeping moss on the right side, except I'm still skeptical that that's what it is. I got it in the mail a couple of days ago, but it looks like any other moss to me. It better start weeping soon.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

like that hardscape a lot. looks like a tropical island


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

beautiful so far


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

The water has cleared up all the way, so I took more pics. I added a bit more plants, but I'm still reeeeally unsure about the right side. I'm relatively happy with it, but I feel like there's something that's just not quite right about it. I haven't figured out what that thing is yet. I haven't finished planting the right side, either, because I don't know if i'll move any of the rocks or not. The rotala 'goias' is looking pretty ugly right now, but that's because it hasn't grown in yet. It's a beautiful plant and if it turns out the way I imagine it, it's going to look great. 

Also, I just set up my new regulator today!! It has a special type of manifold (don't remember what it was called), but there's a needle valve and bubble counter right next to this tank. The regulator and CO2 cylinder is at the other side of the room. I haven't received my diffuser yet, so I'm using an airstone right under the filter intake. 

Ok. PICS!!


































































As always, I love reading your comments. Also, if you have any specific suggestions or pieces of advice, please speak up! Even if I don't take your suggestion, I will really appreciate it. Thanks!!


----------



## boink (Nov 27, 2006)

Beautiful job Lara.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks! and thanks for the awesome stones!! They're exactly what I needed :biggrin:


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

any updates Laura? more pictures please


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes, I will have some new pics up in a few days! I had a terrible BBA and other algae outbreak, but I cranked up the CO2 and it's almost gone now! The HC is spreading nicely, but there are some things that aren't working that I will change. I'll post pics and then discuss what I like and don't like. Keep an eye out for the pics!


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

is your HC growing ok in your sand?


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Perfectly! All my tanks except for one are sand only, and my plants grow very, very well. Check out "Valse" and you will see my most densely planted tank. I don't use root tabs, either. I did for awhile but eventually stopped. I didn't notice any difference in growth or quality of the plants.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

how do you feel about the 2213 in this tank? too much flow, not enough, just right? Im ordering one of these tanks and a 50 gallon tank right now and curious about filtration for the 12 gallon since it is so long but not much height.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

I think that the 2213 is a teenie bit too much flow, but I have a feeling that a 2211 wouldn't be enough. The problem is that there aren't any fish in the tank, so I haven't gotten to see what they look like swimming in that current. 

And now...UPDATE!! Here are some pics I took yesterday. The bubbles are all CO2. I cranked it up and all the algae went away. I'm sooo happy. There are definitely some things I need to fix, but the HC is growing nicely and I love the two types of Staurogyne. The windelov fern kind of died on me, but the rhizomes are ok. It should grow back nicely. I think i need to take out the DHG on the left side. and the right side needs something different. the moss doesn't look good, and the Rotala 'goias' didn't do what I wanted it to. Anyway, please let me know what you think!


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

I think Im gonna go with a Fluval 105 in mine with a spray bar.
BTW--not to cause alarm, but I think I see a snail in your tank


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

haha, I had a snail explosion while I was on vacation!


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Well... there weren't any responses or comments after my last update, but here's another one anyway. I have a huge snail problem, and I plan on taking care of that starting today. I'm just gonna pick out every snail I can for a week or so. Then I'll throw in an assassin snail or two. 










































Still not sold on the right side. I definitely want to change it, but i'm not sure what to do with it. I'm open to suggestions! Also, I plan on putting some fish in here soon. Haven't decided what yet, though I think I'm leaning toward a pair of dwarf cichlids--either apistos or blue rams.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm so sad. :frown: There were a couple of people that asked for an update, and this is the second update I've posted that nobody responded to. I really thought this was my best tank so far, too :frown:


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

You came up with an awesome scape for this style tank. roud: Plants really filled in nicely and the "bridge" with the "river" below looks sweet!


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks! I will get better pics once the snails are taken care of. I'll take the pics at night this time, so that there aren't any reflections.


----------



## TobasB (Aug 11, 2010)

Love it! I quite like the right side tbh, rock work looks good. Tank shape is very cool as well, long and shallow makes a good frame for the aquascape.


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

Your tank is awesome, I love that piece of wood and the rocks on the right side, the tunnel... god I love it all. I can totally see some fish swimming through that canal/tunnel/bridge... whatever you want to call it.


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

this tank is beautiful and has so much potential. keep up the good work. interesting driftwood arch too. any plans for moss on the wood? Fissidens maybe?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I love it! i think you need a background though!


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

I just thought I'd give a little update on this one. I fixed the right side, thought I think I'm going to tweak it one last time. Also, the left will be due for a trim really soon. Oh! And here's the stocking for now:

Trio Apistogramma trifasciata
8 Celestial Pearl Danios (temporary)
10 Boraras brigittae

Pics!

CPDs:








A lovely female apisto:








The super awesome male apisto:


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Beautiful tank. I like your Apisto too.


----------



## cmabrey75 (Apr 15, 2010)

Your tank looks great. The bridge is awsome, plants really have came along nicely from your first photos. Keep up the great work


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Lara's 12 gallon long 'Tango'--pics 9/19!!*

Loves it

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't mean to sound super-nerdy....but, it looks like a path leading into the Shire. The HC looks great. The log-bridge was an excellent choice.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Great going! Can't wait to see this grow out


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

The whole deal is looking great. Makes me want to run out and get another tank....I really need to stop looking at journal threads!


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Diggin it.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

That's gonna be awesome... I dream of one day owning a long tank like that =) loving the wood too


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow I love your tank. 
Makes me think about getting a canister for my 10g.. Also I really want a long tank!


----------



## esteroali (Oct 24, 2007)

*Cool!*

You have a cool little tank! I know what you mean about being sad that no one replies, I started my first tank journal and it is now buried. Where did you get a tank of that dimension?


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Este, the tank is from bigalsonline: http://www.marinedepot.com/Mr._Aqua...nk_Rectangular-Mr._Aqua-AZ1119-FIAQRA-vi.html

Loving the tank Laura. One of the best long tank scape I've seen.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I think the tank is doing great. i really like the left side but i think you are covering up those nice stones with all those stems. Good job so far.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Well...this tank certainly had some tough times since the last update. I went on vacation and ever since then, I've had a terrible time getting the plants to grow again. I'm embarrassed to post a FTS because of the condition of a lot of the plants. The Staurogyne repens turned yellow and though I've fixed my ferts dosing, I can't get it green again. It's growing reeeeally slowly and not well at all. The Rotala mexicana 'goias' is on the far left (can't see it!) and stunted. I'm keeping up with everything and I can only hope that this problem will work itself out. Help! I'm open to suggestions. 

In the meantime, the ferns and moss are doing great! Here's a picture of the middle 'bridge' part:


----------



## fauxjargon (Oct 23, 2010)

Beautiful tank!

I think it would look very good to fill in the left side of the tank with a combination of darkish-grey rocks and Anubias Nana or bacopa.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Love this tank. It's one of my favorite shapes and the log "bridge" is fantastic.


----------



## j-pond (Dec 18, 2008)

Love the set up, would like to do one in your style!


----------



## Tu13es (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd been on the fence about making the 12 long my next tank. This convinced me.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Awww, thanks guys!! :redface:

I may take pictures of the deficiencies to see if anyone can figure out what is going on. I think, after doing some research, that I have low nitrates. I will test tonight and see, but I dosed a lot today to make up for a possible deficiency. I wish my plants would grow again. They're just completely halted.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, as I promised, here are some deficiency pics. I really hope someone can help me figure out what's happening to my plants. I am devastated and so discouraged by this tank and "Valse".

I miss the way this tank used to be. I am trying so so hard to fix the problem, but I just can't seem to find the answer. I really really wish I had it :-(

Yellow Staurogyne with major deficiency of something.

























Stunted and really ugly Rotala mexicana 'goias'


----------



## allknighter (Feb 26, 2010)

Appears to be iron deficiency - check your micros. I do EI macro dosing, and suppliment with flourish and flourish iron. 

...although, since it appears to be affecting new growth, it could be that you don't have enough macros for new growth in there. I would guess you've got plenty of available carbon but the plants can't get the NPK they require for new growth.

Remember, EI often takes a month to build to full levels in the water column, which it's designed to do. Patience will serve you well here.

Your layouts are beautiful. I would have put the center of interest of your composition to the left or right of center, but the assymetry on either side of the bridge really help.

You're getting great effect out of the elevation changes in your landscape. I'm jealous of the wood and stones - I usually collect my own driftwood and have some great pieces, but I'm afraid to add stones from the hills around here, even if they're mostly granite, because I don't want minerals leaching into the waterstream.

Looking forward to what happens with this scape!


----------

